# Maine Driver....Boston Office



## MRVEGAS711 (Sep 27, 2015)

In driving for Lyft, I live in Maine but go to Boston to drive occasionally. Lyft's office is in Boston. Do I have to pay Massachusetts taxes? Or just my own in Maine?


----------



## Ubergoober23 (Oct 21, 2015)

MRVEGAS711 said:


> In driving for Lyft, I live in Maine but go to Boston to drive occasionally. Lyft's office is in Boston. Do I have to pay Massachusetts taxes? Or just my own in Maine?


Hey, I live in Maine too. I was thinking of going to boston. Is it worth it $$ wise?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Ubergoober23 said:


> Hey, I live in Maine too. I was thinking of going to boston. Is it worth it $$ wise?


Not like driving in Maine - lots of idling even though there is a lot of biz. Nights are better and any time away from the rush. If you like dead miles come on down.


----------



## MRVEGAS711 (Sep 27, 2015)

I tried it, but too hectic. Maps can't keep up with the sheer pace of traffic, weird streets and pissed off people. After rush hour, slowed downed to nothing like Maine. Getting the feeling this is OK side money evenings, but that's about it.


----------



## Ubergoober23 (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm from boston originally. So I get it... lol. Maine is so relaxed as far as traffic and drivers go.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

MRVEGAS711 said:


> In driving for Lyft, I live in Maine but go to Boston to drive occasionally. Lyft's office is in Boston. Do I have to pay Massachusetts taxes? Or just my own in Maine?


Yes, you may have to pay taxes to MA and then you will get a credit for those taxes paid on your ME return. Check out this link from the MA DOR for income that is included for nonresidents: http://www.mass.gov/dor/individuals...al-income-tax/nonresidents.html#Determination

I just moved from Boston a little over a year ago


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Mass-hole-chussets.
I miss ye not.


----------

